# Hampshire Hooves



## maletto (22 May 2013)

it's a closed group, right? I tried to join it about 6 weeks ago with no luck, PM'd the administrator to ask if she could add me but no luck. 

Is it a secret group?! how do I make the cut?!!


----------



## Clava (23 May 2013)

No idea, I joined last week and was in very quickly, but really you're not missing much.


----------



## Toffee44 (23 May 2013)

try joining again I was on in 6hrs when I joined.


----------



## BBH (23 May 2013)

I joined but as someone else said its not that interesting.


----------



## galaxy (24 May 2013)

I think they try to only accept people if you are friends with someone on there already.

I find it mainly just friends chatting.  Occasionally something interesting posted...


----------



## catwithclaws (25 May 2013)

Agreed - nothing thrilling, but try again if u really want to join


----------



## Toffee44 (25 May 2013)

The for sale pages are dangerous!


----------

